# Glenelg snook



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Hyde and I launched this morning at 6.30 to catch snapper no luck. So we went to our snook spot 4 hours later we had 28.14 each .


----------



## hyde (Dec 3, 2013)

Was a good morning out plenty of snook if you were willing to work for them tested out the new sounder with down vu worked a treat


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done guys! I was hoping to hear about flatties but snook is the go. Got out myself after work just before dark. A bit choppy but headed for snook land and picked up 8 and a squid before heading in just after sun down. Not much point staying out for snaps with dodge tide and clear water. Some smoking and then chowder is on the menu!


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Good catch!.

when i was out a couple of weeks ago, the snook we're hitting the squid ji gs. Now i'm starting to wonder if it was some of the bigger ones lurking.

hrmm... maybe it's snook time.


----------

